# Ich hab endlich eine Geschenkidee für meine Freundin!



## Remi (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich such seit längerem etwas für meine Freundin zum Jahrestag, darunter waren Ideen wie:
"Ein Comic über unsere bisherige Liebesbeziehung" oder ein "Mosaikportät".

Das erstere ist für mich unmöglich, da ich in Kunst schon immer "ausreichende Noten" hatte und das letztere wollte mir einfach nicht gelingen mit einem Programm namens Mazaika.

Doch nun habe ich das hier gefunden:
http://www.herzgalerie.de/cgi-bin/shop2/LGP0003.html

Das ist eine andere Art von Mosaikporträt und ich wollte euch fragen, wie ihr denkt das gemacht wird. Wird von einem Foto nur sone Art "Maskenebene" erstellt und dann über das andere Foto drübergelegt (Könnt euch dazu ja mal die "Animation" ansehen)?

Das wäre mit Photoshop eigentlich eine Leichtigkeit, aber ich konnte noch nie gut mit Masken umgehen. Hat jemand ein gutes Maskentutorial oder könnte mir jemand in ein paar kurzen Sätzen erklären, wie er so ein Porträt selbst machen würde?

Ich bin über jede Antwort erfreut und dankbar, da ich endlich glaube ein Geschenk für meine Freundin gefunden zu haben.

P.S.: Falls jemand von euch einen guten Comiczeichner kennt, der gern mal was verdienen würde, dann sagt doch Bescheid! Nächstes Jahr brauch ich nämlich wieder ein Geschenk!


----------



## regurge (22. Juli 2005)

Comicstil: am besten mit dem Photoshop Kunstfilter rumprobieren

 Animationsbild:

 da fällt mir spontan Muster, Deckkraft oder Ebenenstil ein.

 d.h. großes Porträt in PS ganz normal öffnen, anschließend das Bild das dann verkleinert dargestellt wird auch öffnen.

 Das Bild das wir dann verkleinern kopieren wir nun (strg+a, strg+c) in das "große" Porträt. Nun verändern wir die größe des "kleinen" Bild so wie wir es gerne hätten. (kleines Bild anwählen, strg+t und Bild skalieren).

 Jetzt schneiden wir das kleine Bild aus (strg+x) und fügen es in ein neues Dokument wieder ein. Nun sagen wir Bearbeiten --> Muster festlegen. (den Namen kannst du dir selbst aussuchen  )

 Jetzt gehen wir wieder zum "großen" Bild und erstellen eine neue Ebene. Diese neue Ebene füllen wir nun mit dem zuvor definierten Muster indem wir auf Bearbeiten --> Fläche füllen --> Füllen mit Muster (nun suchen wir uns das zuvor erstellte Muster aus) --> OK.

 Wir sehen nun lauter kleine Porträt Bilder und es scheint, dass das "große" Bild verschwunden ist, dem ist aber nicht so, denn es liegt eine Ebene darunter. Nun sagen wir den "kleinen Bildern" das wir das darunterliegende Bild wieder sehn möchten  indem wir mit der Deckkraft des "kleinen Bildes" wieder zurückgehen.

 Wir können alternativ auch ein wenig mit den Ebenenstilen rumspielen, alles weitere ist jetzt nur mehr Geschmackssache.

 Hoffe es hilft


----------



## Remi (22. Juli 2005)

Ich hab genau das vorhin gemacht. Aber jetzt scheint das "kleine" Bild (dass ich außerdem in graustufen gespeichert habe) ja einfach nur durch... auf die deckkraft kam ich auch schon...

aber ich muss mir mal unbedingt das mit den masken beibringen... hoffe nämlich auch in anderen fällen so neue möglichkeiten zu erschließen...

Was aber ein guter Tipp war, war die Sache mit dem Muster... Ich hab nicht genau gewusst, wo es so eine Funktion in Photoshop geben könnte, hab es also von Hand gemacht... Da ich die Menge der "Symbole" jedesmal vervierfachen konnte, war es gar nicht soo schlimm...

Nach 5 Minuten war mein "Hintergrund" fertig... Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!!

Falls aber jemand noch was zu Masken erzählen könnte, wäre ich nochmals dankbar!


----------



## regurge (23. Juli 2005)

So ein Foto wie in der Animation ist nicht möglich zu erstellen, oder zumindest wüsst ich nicht wie.

 Denn wenn man das Porträt vergrößert seh ich das "große" Porträt nicht mehr sondern nur mehr die vielen kleinen Einzelbilder und das ist auf einem Foto nicht möglich.

 Du könntest noch mit den Ebenenstilen rumspielen, alle mal durchprobieren und zum Schluss noch ein wenig Deckkraft herunterschrauben. Wenn alles nichts mehr hilft musst du wol mit Masken arbeiten, ist aber nicht so schwer wie man denkt.

  Zum Thema Masken gibt es hier ein gutes Tutorial:

http://www.br-online.de/wissen-bildung/thema/alpha-bildbearbeitung/popups/br06.html


----------



## Remi (23. Juli 2005)

Ich hab es endlich geschafft!

Es sieht schon fast so aus, wie ich es gern hätte... nur im moment experimentiere ich noch ein bisschen herum, weil ich glaube dass es noch besser geht... als nächstes will ich zum beispiel versuchen noch mehr von meinen köpfen auf das foto zu bekommen, damit dazwischen nicht soviel weiße flächen sind und alles ein bisschen feiner wird... meine fotos sind auf eine entfernung von einem meter leider noch zu gut zu erkennen...

wenn ich dann mein fertiges produkt hab stelle ich es sicher auf meinem webspace online und verlinke es hier!

danke übrigens für das tutorial... es hat mich zuerst verwirrt und es kam das gegenteil von dem raus, was ich wollte aber nach dem 3. versuch oder so, hat die maske so funktioniert wie ich sie wollte!


----------



## Remi (30. Juli 2005)

Ich hab jetzt 2 Sachen ausprobiert. 

Einmal hab ich die kleinen Fotos in einer Ebene durchsichtig gemacht und einmal hab ich die kleinen Fotos in eine Maske umgewandelt, die dort das untere Bild durchscheinen lässt, wo sich die schwarzen Töne befinden. 

Da das Ergebnis da noch nicht soo gut war, hab ich auch die Maskeneben im Nachhinein noch ein bisschen durchsichtig gemacht... Das Ergebnis war sonst zu "extrem". 

Aber seht selbst: 
http://www.freiwaldchristoph.de/fotoohnemaske.jpg 
http://www.freiwaldchristoph.de/fotomitmaske.jpg 

Wenn man die Fotos ausdruckt, bzw. Sie in nem Digi-Fotoladen als echte Fotos belichten lässt, sieht das ganze nochmal anders aus. Letztendlich hab ich mich aber doch für die Version ohne Maske entschieden, da man so näher an das Bild rangehen kann und noch alles gut erkennbar ist. Die Maskenversion hatte soviele weiße Punkte obwohl ich bereits vorher das Mini-Bild versucht hab so gut wie möglich zu bearbeiten und zurechtzuschneiden.

Auch jeder den ich gefragt hab, hat mir das ohne Maske empfohlen und nun habe ich ein Foto von mir und ein Foto von ihr in einem tollen Bilderrahmen hier stehen!


----------



## ston3d (7. August 2005)

links neben dem Deckkraft Feld ist ein Dropdown Menü.. Hast du das Overlay( überlagern?) eingestellt? Wenn nicht, dann tu das mal, das könnte besser aussehen. Zudem würde ich nur die Person auf dem Foto, nicht die Umgebung, mustern.


----------



## inctube (13. August 2005)

wenns dir was hilft, es gibt programme dafür, auch freeware. Such einfach in google nach "mosaic pictures" dann findest du diverse programme, klappt auch recht gut.

gruß


----------

